# Half Life 3



## rohan (Mar 20, 2005)

Suppose tommorow *VALVE* relases half life 3 all over the market.

WHAT WOULD HAPPEN? WRITE YOUR THOUGHTS HERE TO WIN YOURSELF A COPY OF HALF LIFE 3 WHENEVER IT COMES...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 20, 2005)

So hummm....let me guess in a way ur a Valve Representator or Some big Con man or a Big Hoaxer   

If tomorrow Valve does decide to release Half Life 3 then what?????
The people who want it will buy it and those who dont will carry on with their daily life.....As simple as that  


P.S: Could u plzzz tell me what was the point exactly of this thread????
       Also Are u gonna start a new thread on "What if tomorrrow ID Decides to Release Doom 4????"

No hard feelings bro


----------



## sunnydiv (Mar 20, 2005)

yeh weak, while you are at it, why dont u imagine billy boy buys out ID and valve
and half life 3 and doom4 are the same thing

half doom 3/4


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 20, 2005)

OMG! If they release it tomm there would be a mad mob and a huge stampede and millions of people would die....what crap! 

thats what I think of this thread too... Whats the point of it.....sheesh.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 20, 2005)

@Rohan: What would happen if HL3 were to hit markets tomorrow? I will go buy it!  Well, as allwyndlima said, those that buy it will do so, and those that wont - wont. As simple as that. Plus, either you're with Valve or VUG or Milestone Interactive, or you are going to sponsor a copy for all of us here, I dont know which.  So you see, there's not much of a point to this.

@Everyone: Well, no point in locking/deleting this thread, so what we might very well do is to turn it into a HL3 speculation thread and use it for a genuinely good purpose. Wotsay? I'll start.

First off, when do you think HL3 will even be announced "officially"? I mean, come on, its not like Valve has any other game in its repertoire, and its not that much of a secret that they dont have anything else to work on except HL3, considering how HL2 had a cliffhanger ending. Would it hurt so much to say that they are indeed working on HL3, but cant give out approximate release dates? 

Plus, I dont know if Valve is currently working on anything else except the ATI levels, although I hope for God' sakes that the stories in the single-player episodic contents does not "augment" the HL storyline, because if it did, then millions are gonna get cheated out of understanding the real story, just like how people were cheated out of the real story of the Matrix trilogy because they couldn't see The Animatrix or play Enter The Matrix. Not everyone can afford to jump to an X800 just to get the ATI levels.

Next up, the story itself. Well, HL2 had a mother of a cliifhanger ending that left me going "Wha? Who? Whatthe...? AARGH!" No boss monster, not one. I was expecting to at least go head to head with the Combine Advisor. I wonder if he turns out to be a monster in HL3, apart from the weird things you see while you're moving up the Combine Citadel in "Our Benefactors" Also having said, one of the Vortigaunt's comments are interesting:

"For once the lesser master lay defeated. We knew that the greater must also fall in time."

Its obvious that the Combine were enslaving the Xen races with the effect of the chains and shackles on the Vortigaunts and on Nihilanth (the lesser master, who was also bound to Combine slavery) So, where would the events of HL3 unfold? On Earth? Well, the Combine grip on the planet has been broken and there will just be random civil wars breaking out here and there among the Cities. So does that mean Gordon Freeman would travel to the Combine homeworld to deal with the threat directly? Or would he waste time on Earth helping the rebels and travelling from City to City looking for a teleporter that would transport him to the Combine home planet, now that he destroyed the Dark Energy portal in HL2. What happens to Dog, Dr. Issac Kleiner, Dr. Eli Vance, Dr. Judith Mossman, Barney Calhoun, Col. Odessa Cabbage and most importantly, Alyx Vance? Ideas, anyone?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 20, 2005)

Now shall i continue....let me make this one on a shorter note....well just the thought of Hl3 brings me memories of HL3 and Doom 4 War again.....but this time round i just hope that Hl3 Becomes much more realistic and hell same low Compatiblity requirements as before (well sorta like asking for a Family pack Ice Cream in a Candy Bar Box pack ).....ok so the storyline now...err well this is the tricky but the best part for Valve and dosent need to be discussed on much as these guys know what they design and hoping this time round too it turns up in an Excellent way  

Oh the Ati levels that Valve is currently working on.....Hope they have a plan to provide some free X800's for those poor souls who crave for testing these levels


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 20, 2005)

I wonder how long the exclusive ATi levels would remain exclusive. And if the levels give away some part of the story, Valve will be bound to release them to the general gaming public, albeit, without the bells and whistles. Considering how closely Valve prefers to work with its fan base, I dont think Valve will be making a smart descison by antagonizing the same fan following. 

Even if Valve decided not to release the ATi levels to people other then high-end card owners, wont it possible for the modders to rip out the high-definition content and replace them with general HL2 textures and content that would enable the levels to run on the. say, FX 5200? Hell, if the "Scene" could rip out the Steam shit, then they could bloody well do this also.

About HL3, it's hard to speculate. What I am wondering is that whether we will see HL3 first or HL2 expansion packs in the lines of OF or Blue Shift? It's very possible that Valve may take this approach to further the story without having to give away the whole plot that will be the base of HL3, at the same time, gathering some more millions.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 20, 2005)

I would personally welcome something along the lines of BS and OF, but what would we have for HL2, except a take on BS with Barney's version of the events of HL2 or an Alyx's version of the events. In either case, I am sure they wont be as interesting. What made OF and BS so endearing was that they were tied into the main storyline without any interaction at all between the stories, so while the main storyline remained the same, the storylines/plots for the individual games remained nowhere near the same, which as you would have realized, is impossible to pull off in HL2 because of the level of interaction between the characters.

And technically, according to your logic, shouldn't we have seen a modder's take on HL:S with the Source engine, the hi-res textures and the Source models for the players out already or at least be in development? If the modders rip out the high definition content and then allow it to run on other cards, then Valve will stop working with those modders and they would literally end up being shunned by the community, like how the DNF mod was pulled. You remember that, dont you? 

However, like we agree, if they resort to let the ATI levels "augment" the story, then there would be a hue and cry like nothing we have ever seen and Valve will literally lose face. Considering the fact that the Hardware Survey updated as of January 17, 2005 shows less than 1.5% of the total number of users playing on an X800.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 20, 2005)

Actually I was thinking more on the line of the modders who were working on the "scene". These guys won't give a heck about what Valve thinks. The only thing they will be looking forward to is to rip the game and release it ASAP. I wont be surprised if I see the ATi levels on p2p networks, courtsey, Hoodlum or DEViANCE or Razor911.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 20, 2005)

Well, guys like Deviance, etc. are just crackers/rippers, so while they might be able to get the content out of the Steam security and distribute it via P2P, you can bet that it will still require an X800 to run.  Thats because these guys aren't graphic designers/texture artists, programmers, etc. and they wont have the knowledge to recreate a lower quality version of the ATI levels that would run on other cards. And even if they did, they dont have the time to dedicate to such a task, because of the sheer number of warez they deal with. When the ATI levels are out, it will take a modding community some time to rip the content, revamp it to accommodate lower quality video cards (like the DX8.1 water reflection patch) etc. And only a true, serious modder would do that. Of course, you can imagine what Valve would do to that modder when he/she releases it on the public via normal delivery methods instead of via Steam.


----------



## vysakh (Mar 20, 2005)

HL3 released yesterday


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 20, 2005)

hmmm would go down to the market 
buy the game 
install it 
ENJOY!!!!


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 20, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> hmmm would go down to the market
> buy the game
> install it
> ENJOY!!!!


Techno, you forgot - connect, and wait till their 'authentication' gets the better of you. Unless, ofcourse, you have a T1 connection @ home.
Well if HL3 releases, then ValVe will realise that Steam sucks, that online distribution of games is pathetic and that the consumer must be given a hard copy of whatever he buys. Purchasing a game is not like making a purchase in an MMORPG game with digital currency.
Wish they'd all respect consumers and stop being paranoid about their creation, which any casual pirate wouldn't care to pirate.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 20, 2005)

OMFG! You guys should check out the HL2: Substance mod. I just got a look at the mod here:
*halflife2.filefront.com/file/HalfLife_2_Substance_V084_Mod_Full_Install;38330

Here's more info:

Description:
HLÂ²:SUBSTANCE re-choreographs the original single player campaign, John Woo style: intensive new action and higher challenges makes it the best choice for HL2 veterans who found the "vanilla" version either too short or easy. Squad tactics and accuracy are actually required now: see what the G-Man meant by "a battle you have no chance of winning" (because you didn't submit, then, right?)! A whole new set of weaponry is also available as well as an advanced friendly-fire system,a skinpack and a sound addon to further personalize your second visit to City 17. Welcome to the real Substance, what the action is made of!

New features:

- 71 edited levels: the whole HL2 game! Older levels have been revisited for more challenge and performance.

- New weapons and alternate firemodes by Jerry,author of the SP Enhanced Mod: now include the SG550 Sniper Rifle, Battle Gravity gun, Conversion Bugbait, Napalm launcher, Covenant grenades, Desert Eagle, Electric Crossbow, Dual function RPG, Halo Pistol, M3 auto shotgun, M249 Jackhammer, Napalm clusters, FN P90 rifle, Proximity Headcrabs, Snarks, XM-8 Assault Carbine, RPG-armed airboats and more! Press the "Reload" button to switch between alternate firemodes.

- Friendly Fire Mod v.02 by Adam Hines: allies now suffer injuries from your hits and even turn against you! Don't miss the new Bullet time!

I just added this to my download manager queue.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 20, 2005)

gamefreak14 said:
			
		

> techno_funky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think techno is  bit worried abt the authantication part , no one is ....

reason?????  well everyone knows that.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 20, 2005)

Hmmm, I was thinking all about HL2 again this afternoon, and have added a bit more info as to what I'd like to see in HL3:

-Obviously a clearer, cogent end to the story
-If the game is gonna alternate between Earth and the Combine homeworld, then I'd like to see more variety in the locations, like an Arctic/tropical setting.
-I want to see rain in this game, please! That would make it so realistic.
-The ability to steal Combine vehicles, like their armored trucks or their flying thingies.
-The ability to use radios, as in OF to communicate with the rebels and to maybe call in an airstrike. 
-I wanna be able to steal and use the EMP mines that the Combine use against me. Imagine you set up a trap with them and while a Combine truck full of them comes along, BOOMTOWN! 
-I want this game to be thrice as big as HL, as Valve originally promised for HL2.
-I wanna see more powerful enemies, people armed with their OWN GGs or being strong enough to hurl extremely large objects at me, considering I have the super-charged GG along with me when the G-Man takes me away from the top of the Combine Citadel.
-I wanna see more character interactions, maybe even a major character dying, like Eli Vance, etc.  -Of course, I want Lamarr to serve some good use, like Gollum at the end of LOTR or something like that. 
-I wanna see Cpl. Adrian Shepard. Why didn't I see him in HL2? Didn't the GMan "reserve him for later" too? (Expansion, maybe?)
-I read this somewhere and liked it insanely. A gun with a flare launcher, so you can light a propane tank or you can shoot it at a zombie so that it goes screaming "My God! Why me?" and walks straight into a gas cloud. 

Man, I can think up so many more stuff. Wonder how many of these would actually make it in. Also, I found something funny while surfing, hope this might make you laugh as much it made me. 
*www.deviantart.com/view/13454917/


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 20, 2005)

Finally a good mod for HL2. Now, bullet-time would be intresting, especially with that sort of physics engine. Try it out Prof and tell us whats it like, the weapons in special.


----------



## rohan (Mar 20, 2005)

sunnydiv said:
			
		

> yeh weak, while you are at it, why dont u imagine billy boy buys out ID and valve
> and half life 3 and doom4 are the same thing
> 
> half doom 3/4



Or imagining you talk a bit freely? It's stranger actually! Change your philosophy...


----------



## [lokesh] (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh wow...a thread on HL3...i was searching all the time...great...

So guys do you think HL3 will be unveiled at E3 which is coming up this May ??


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 20, 2005)

HL3 at E3 this year in May? Hmm, that's pretty doubtful. Maybe they might just announce that they are working on HL3, but there might not be anything in the way of a tech demo, because Source probably isn't that modified enough to warrant a showcase at the E3. What would most probably happen is that Valve would confirm HL3 independently of E3 sometime later this year, and probably next year at E3, they would showcase the modified Source engine along with a tech demo of HL3, followed by a release in early to mid 2007. That is how I guess the roadmap of HL3 would be.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 20, 2005)

@sunnydiv: What the.....?  What was that, man? No reply, nothing. What the heck was that post for?


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 21, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> gamefreak14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!!! do i need to say anything more!!!!  
but surely will "BUY" "HALF LIFE 2" once a i get a decent system


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Well I guess again the whole world will have to swich over to 6600's and 6800's just to play those games


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 21, 2005)

no...more like X600 and X800 from ATi t play those  Remem ATi and Valve are partners. And seeing how long they took to release HL2 I am not holding my breath for HL3. All those thinking of E3 and HL3 somehow knowing Valves  quest for near perfection for thier games I dont think this will happen any time soon.


----------



## imported_rusty (Mar 21, 2005)

Lets keep it simple:
Consider the situation:
You enjoy HL
You like playin it
You wanna play the latest version of the game
Conclusion:
Go buy the game (if itz there) (& if u have the cash) 
AND................
ENJOY!


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 21, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> no...more like X600 and X800 from ATi t play those  Remem ATi and Valve are partners. And seeing how long they took to release HL2 I am not holding my breath for HL3. All those thinking of E3 and HL3 somehow knowing Valves  quest for near perfection for thier games I dont think this will happen any time soon.


Well said icecoolz, I just forgot that ATi and Valve are partners.
I correct myself =>
"Well I guess again the whole world will have to swich over to X600 and X800 from ATi just to play those games."


----------



## rohan (Mar 21, 2005)

What would you require to play HL3? May be a computer equivalent to a super-computer or a semi-super-computer???


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 21, 2005)

HL3 will most probably run on the same Source engine as HL2, and all that will be done is probably a few tweaks and modifications, and it should pretty much remain more or less than HL2 itself. I would guess something along the lines of:
Pentium 4 2.4Ghz
512MB RAM
128MB video card with DXNext support
5.1 channel audio / EAX
for the minimum system requirements and something along:
Pentium 4 3 GHz / AMD FX-53
1GB RAM
256MB video card with DXNext support
7.1 channel audio
for its recommended system requirements. No supercomputers, just a bit up from the HL2 requirements projected to the year 2007.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 21, 2005)

ppl...remember Valve took 6 years to release HL2...dont expect HL3 until 2010....they take a looooooooooooonnnnnnng time 2 release their games....although they do make masterpieces once they release em....

@enoonmai: i think u have given a very conservative estimate... seeing where the hardware industry is going, if HL2 is out by arnd 2010, it will need much more computing horsepower....of ocurse if they manage 2 get it out by 2007, then ur sys reqs listed r more or less what i expect....


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 21, 2005)

Nah, man, Valve took that much time to develop the majority of the Source engine, and by the looks of it, HL3 will most probably run on Source with a few minor modifications. So that drastically cuts the engine development cycle and pushes the game development forward. All they gotta do is tweak the engine, create the models/textures, scripts and then tie them all together with a storyline, test it a few times and then go gold. So, dont worry, it wont take more than 2-3 years at the most. My guess is that we will be seeing Half-Life 3 videos at E3 next year and will have the game out in early to mid-2007, probably coinciding at or around the RtCW2 launch. Who knows, Newell and Lombardi may just pull their socks up and release it to time with the Quake 4 launch, although I dont suppose they would be doing that. So, you see, the hardware estimate was for 2007, not 2010.  Plus, being optimistic never hurt anyone. I am judging my logic based on the time its taking Q4 to come out after Doom 3, since its based on the same engine with a few tweaks.


----------



## rohan (Mar 21, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> HL3 will most probably run on the same Source engine as HL2, and all that will be done is probably a few tweaks and modifications, and it should pretty much remain more or less than HL2 itself. I would guess something along the lines of:
> Pentium 4 2.4Ghz
> 512MB RAM
> 128MB video card with DXNext support
> ...



A gaming engine has effect on system requiremements, but using the same gaming engine may not mean the same system requirements. There are thousands of parameters to be taken into consideration.

First of all, it depends upon the levels or the room, the details and complexity of it, the number of polygons in a model and the highly detail application of textures on those models.

Moreover, behind the scenes there millions of calculations going on depending on the number of total dimensions and statistics like health, armor, velocity, height and so on and to develop gameplay and make things realistic, *www.geocities.com/tritium_studios/valve.gif will have to add more of these which will further intensify calculations which will take a toll on the FPU, ALU and thus the clock rating and memory.


----------



## rohan (Mar 21, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> HL3 will most probably run on the same Source engine as HL2, and all that will be done is probably a few tweaks and modifications, and it should pretty much remain more or less than HL2 itself. I would guess something along the lines of:
> Pentium 4 2.4Ghz
> 512MB RAM
> 128MB video card with DXNext support
> ...



A gaming engine has effect on system requiremements, but using the same gaming engine may not mean the same system requirements. There are thousands of parameters to be taken into consideration.

First of all, it depends upon the levels or the room, the details and complexity of it, the number of polygons in a model and the highly detail application of textures on those models.

Moreover, behind the scenes there millions of calculations going on depending on the number of total dimensions and statistics like health, armor, velocity, height and so on and to develop gameplay and make things realistic, *www.geocities.com/tritium_studios/valve.gif will have to add more of these which will further intensify calculations which will take a toll on the FPU, ALU and thus the clock rating and memory.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 21, 2005)

Come on, man, we know our graphics stuff around here.  No lessons needed, thank you very much! And no one said that its gonna be the same system requirements. Those were "approximate" requirements I made up for the year 2007. HL2 has a minimum system requirement of a 1.2GHz processor, 256MB RAM, DX7.0 graphics card and 2.4GHz processor, 512MB RAM, DX9.0 graphics card for Recommended Requirements. So setting a 2.4GHz CPU and 512MB of RAM as minimum for 2007 is hardly pushing it to the limits. After all, you dont suppose everyone will be pushing 4GHz+ processors, 4GB of RAM, 512MB video cards and 1TB hard drives in the next 2 years, do you?


----------



## rohan (Mar 22, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> Come on, man, we know our graphics stuff around here.  No lessons needed, thank you very much! And no one said that its gonna be the same system requirements. Those were "approximate" requirements I made up for the year 2007. HL2 has a minimum system requirement of a 1.2GHz processor, 256MB RAM, DX7.0 graphics card and 2.4GHz processor, 512MB RAM, DX9.0 graphics card for Recommended Requirements. So setting a 2.4GHz CPU and 512MB of RAM as minimum for 2007 is hardly pushing it to the limits. After all, you dont suppose everyone will be pushing 4GHz+ processors, 4GB of RAM, 512MB video cards and 1TB hard drives in the next 2 years, do you?



I wasn't replying to your 'approximate system requirements', I was replying to your 'same as HL2' comment.   ::No bAd Feelings::


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 22, 2005)

hehe i would love it if they released HL3 in 2007....but i cant seem 2 imagine that they will release that early...also, methinks they will come up with some expansion packs 4 HL2 rather than release HL3 so soon...im sure they will wanna cash in on the success of HL2 like they did with HL (opposing force, blue shift, etc.)
any news on Q4 though???? some screenies were released but nothing substantial yet....i hope my system will run Q4 *prays*

BTW, Doom 3 RoE comes out April 4...i have it on pre-order  i have high expectations frm that game...damn...i sidetracked....


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 22, 2005)

@rohan: No hard feelings at all, mate. We're just discussing it here, its not like Valve is gonna go through this stuff or anything, right?  They only listen to what we scream at Steampowered.com. 

@Nemesis: D'Oh! Mmmm, RoE! Man, living in NY definitely has its advantages.  But talking about expansion packs for HL2, the only thing I can think of is an expansion that features Col. Adrian Shepard cleaning up in Freeman's wake. You cant expansions with Barney or Alyx. They would just be too weird, plus the storylines would merge, so it would nearly be the same as HL2, unless of course, they do a pre-HL2 expansion with these characters tying in the stories of HL and HL2 together.


----------



## DKant (Mar 22, 2005)

> ...pre-HL2 expansion with these characters tying in the stories of HL and HL2 together.


That wld be nice. Particularly if it cld be bundled with pre-HL2 system requirements.. lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2005)

yea i would love them 2 somehow tie up HL and HL2...or mebbe an expansion pack that leads into HL3....i did not like the HL2 ending...so abrupt and wierd...i wanna have DOG with me if there is an expansion...he seems like such a gr8 sidekick  better than any other 

if they did do an expansion pack with Alyx, it could b like a parallel storyline...i guess it would b interesting though...


----------



## rohan (Mar 23, 2005)

How about :

Half Life 3 : Blue Shift 2

OR

Half Life 3 : Opposing Forces 2

Just like NFS6 : HP2


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 23, 2005)

What about an expansion pack with the game from the PoV of the Combine Soilders? Hell, if they wish, they can make a kiddies Half Life game too featuring Dog! Now that one would be intresting isin't it?


----------



## rohan (Mar 23, 2005)

I thought this was a thread that everybody would find stupid, but hey! this thread shows popular. Thanks for supporting HL3 and this thread!!!!!!!!

Well, here's what I have to say:-

Supposing HL3 is a game like DIABLO, there is a team which you control through mouse clicks and that's it, kill people who cause trouble to you, within the BLACK MESA...


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 23, 2005)

A HL2 expansion along the lines of Blueshift would be nearly impossible because of the amount of interaction Barney has with Freeman in the game. The first BS as well as OF was so good because even though they all had the same core storyline to follow, each of them were literally separate games in themselves. And thats what made them so enjoyable, because nothing was ever the same, except for the split second parts where you would see Gordon on a train or being dragged away to a trash compactor or making a leap into Xen.

But since the GMan saved Corp. Shepard for a reason, maybe they can come up with him in a pre-HL2 time where he sets up the first base with the Rebels in fighting the Combine. Imagine this, Corp. Shepard suddenly finds himself on a train, pretty much like Freeman. He steps out and everything's great, the Earth is not destoyed or anything. He goes around town, trying to get his bearings, when the sky clouds over and the Combine start pouring in from huge hovering motherships and The Seven Year War begins. That would be infinitely cooler than Adrian Shepard once again running in Freeman's wake, cleaning up after him. I think the Seven Year War would make for a great expansion rather than a HL2-parallel storyline with either Barney, Alyx or Dog.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2005)

ahhh yesss that seems like a gr8 expansion pack @enoonmai...but DOG was fun  what i did not like in HL2 was how gordon jus twakes up in a train and then ends also in a train...if they could fix any of those in an expansion, i think it would b a gr8 expansion pack...Corp. Shepard also sounds like loads of fun


----------



## rohan (Mar 24, 2005)

Or if HL3 is just another arcade game like HALF LIFE 3: TETRIS or HALF LIFE 3: PAC GORDON  Just kiddin' for the sake of it...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 24, 2005)

Speaking of HL arcade action, you can get it with "Codename Gordon" a 2-D side-scrolling game based on HL2. You even get to play with the gravity gun. Check it out, it's fun.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> ahhh yesss that seems like a gr8 expansion pack @enoonmai...but DOG was fun  what i did not like in HL2 was how gordon jus twakes up in a train and then ends also in a train...if they could fix any of those in an expansion, i think it would b a gr8 expansion pack...Corp. Shepard also sounds like loads of fun


Yeah nemi, DOG was one helluva character. It was super fun to play around with that robot. Unofficial rumours point to you being able to play as DOG or something like that. I don't care about the story that much. It keeps wavering, and they're really pushing it to the limit. Seven years since HL and they still can't spill some of the beans....


----------



## rohan (Mar 25, 2005)

*READ THIS ALL HL3 FANS*

Check what GamersHell.com had to say on HL3, really cool stuff. NPC ALyx will be playable!! Here's the complete story:



> GamesRadar is reporting that during a recent press briefing at Valve HQ, Gabe Newell revealed that they are planning to develop Half-Life 3 with Half-Life 2 female NPC Alyx as a playable character. Well, I guess we will see the first details at E3 2005, or, in the worst case, we will have to wait another 5 years and maybe another 30 September release date.



E3 2005 to go...!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2005)

hell yeah E3!!! man i actually wanted 2 go 2 E3 this year...but when i visited their website, i found that only the press r allowed...i was so excited...PS3...Xbox 2....Revolution....damn...

ahh ut well, let's hope we dont have 2 wait another 6 years...

@ctrl_alt_del: yea i have codename gordon...it's old school fun


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 25, 2005)

sorry for being bit off topic...but i've a query..

my pc specs are as follows:
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
256 MB DDR RAM(32 MB shared by onboard RAM)
MSI nforce mobo
geforce 2 mx gx card...

now can i play half life2 on my computer??

thx in advance....


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 25, 2005)

I definitely know one person who is playing it on a computer without even a video card being present, so I think you should be able to as well. Dont expect the fancy eyecandy, of course. But I dont think you need moi to tell you that.  In any case, you would be better off installing the HL2 demo first and checking out the performance you get from it before purchasing the retail version.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 25, 2005)

Minimum Spec:
Windows 2000/XP/Me/98 
1.2 GHz Processor 
256 MB RAM 
DirectX 7 level graphics card 
4.5 GB hard drive

I have your same specs except 512MB RAM, and a geforce FX 5200 128 DDR. All settings @ medium @ 35fps. DX 8.1 mode.


----------



## rohan (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey, where's the E3 being conducted this year, anyway? Did valvE give info on HL2 release at any E3...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 3, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> I definitely know one person who is playing it on a computer without even a video card being present.



*STANDS UP WITH HEAD HIGH*

That would definetly be me 8)   Playin it on my Nforce 2 integrated chipset @35Fps At Normal Settings  

@suave_guy....u can definetly play it with Geforce Fx5200 @ Normal setting not with eye candy of course.We both have the Same Mobo is guess but mine is a Asus one and urs seems to be an MSI one so cheers to that  

@rohan....This year i suppose E3 is gonna set out in Los Angeles Convention center during May 17-20th.Btw VALVE's Plans on Hl2????? I thought it was already released   
I guess thats a Typo there and may be u meant HL3,So Well dunno about Valve's plan yet for it


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 3, 2005)

sORRY FOR DRIFTING OFF TOPIC BUT HAS ANYONE SEEN THIS COOL HL2 TIMELINE



> Year
> 
> Gordon's Sleep Cycle
> 
> ...




Check this site for further info
*fragfiles.org/~hlstory/timeline.htm[/quote]


----------

